

GoDaddy shares soar 31% in first day of trading - carlchenet
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-godaddy-ipo-20150401-story.html

======
butwhy
To celebrate, get 31% off new .com registrations with coupon LOLNASDAQ

